# Obama isn't really the president



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

It's no secret that Chief Justice John Roberts got the words wrong to the US presidential Oath of Office when he presided over Barack Obama's inauguration in January. Some constitutional scholars grumbled that getting the right words jumbled invalidates the oath, but most lawyers agree its just semantics.
The more troubling problem with Obama's inauguration is, in fact, when he said it. Under Amendment 20 of the US Constitution, the term of the outgoing president ends at exactly noon on January 20, and "if the President-elect shall have failed to qualify, then the Vice President-elect shall act as President". Well, at exactly noon on January 20, 2009, Vice-president Joe Biden had already been sworn in (he took the oath at 11.57am), but Barack Obama hadn't - the musical interlude ran over time until 12.05pm. So, under the terms of the Constitution, by noon the President-elect had failed to qualify, so the real President is now... Joe Biden.

what yall think of that?


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

I think that it doesn't matter. Spending nearly $1.3 trillion in his first month is just a sign of things to come. Last month he was the second coming. Now his approval rating dropped to under 60%.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

so wat is the go is he getting taken out of power i think not


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

Coletrain said:


> I think that it doesn't matter. Spending nearly $1.3 trillion in his first month is just a sign of things to come. Last month he was the second coming. Now his approval rating dropped to under 60%.


Really? It's a sign of the last 7 years. Bush's stimulus/bailout plan was almost as much as Obama's...w/ Bush's failing horribly and creating 0 new jobs. Unfortunately when you have a guy like Bush in office so long, there are a lot of bills that the next guy has to take care of.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ptw said:


> Really? It's a sign of the last 7 years. Bush's stimulus/bailout plan was almost as much as Obama's...w/ Bush's failing horribly and creating 0 new jobs. Unfortunately when you have a guy like Bush in office so long, there are a lot of bills that the next guy has to take care of.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Well then, I guess the next 4 years will be the same as the last 8 years... the Vice President running the show.


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

haha!! i wish, but biden isnt any better!! maybe worse!! obama has great chances, and alot of ppl support him. i didnt like all the racism in the election, i thout the obama supporter questions were funny! haha! some ppl had no clue what he stood for, just new he was black! lol! if you had a legitimate reason in voting for him, theres no problem, but if ur just voting bc hes black, i think thats ignorant.. but above all i hope he does us some good, but so far, its lookin like the holes getting deeper...


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

and honestly ppl, bush didnt make all the decisions your blaming him for, stop pointing your fingers, congress can veto ANYTHING bush wants to do. and for the most part the president is just a spokesperson with opinions...


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

marshjo said:


> and honestly ppl, bush didnt make all the decisions your blaming him for, stop pointing your fingers, congress can veto ANYTHING bush wants to do. and for the most part the president is just a spokesperson with opinions...


Really you post this after saying "but above all i hope he does us some good, but so far, its lookin like the holes getting deeper... " in reference to Obama? That's pretty hypocritical.


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

haaha!! what are you talking about ptw? its true, is it not?? what i was saying is that the president doesnt make all the decisions, in regards to everyone blaming bush for everything bc they want to point fingers at someone!! haha! if your looking for an argument, u found the right person. tel me how that is hypocritical please???.....


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

apparently you didnt read all of my post, read the whole thing next time and quit looking for something to argue about...


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

i think you're referring to my comment about congress can veto anything, and i said the holes getting deeper. first off, am i wrong on any of this? and second of all, i didnt say and obamas f***** up, no, wut i said was the holes getting deeper, let me explain this to you so u dont have to think. everyone was and some still are thinking that obama will come in and start picking up the economy, but so far all hes done is spent money... therefor holes gettin deeper, like debt.....


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

the point im trying to make is its not a one man operation, the pres has to get congress to go along with whatever he wants to do, im not blaming bush nor obama for any failure that i dont absolutly know they made on there on. and man is man, everyone screws up.. i didnt vote for obama, but im not against him. like our war, just bc u may not agree with it, there fighting for our freedom and we should back our troops. so anyways... good luck to obama, congress and our troops!!! now can we talk about pitbulls please!!! haha!


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

marshjo said:


> above all i hope he does us some good, but so far, its lookin like the holes getting deeper...


It's hypocritical when you say things aren't Bush's fault (due to amount of people involved) directly after saying you hope Obama "does us some good, BUT so far, it's lookin like the hole's getting deeper." Your statement implies that the "deeper hole" is Obama's fault.

I'm not looking for an argument. There's no argument to be made.


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

ptw said:


> It's hypocritical when you say things aren't Bush's fault (due to amount of people involved) directly after saying you hope Obama "does us some good, BUT so far, it's lookin like the hole's getting deeper." Your statement implies that the "deeper hole" is Obama's fault.
> 
> I'm not looking for an argument. There's no argument to be made.


i was making the comment that everyone thought obama would move in and clear up everything like he was a one man solution. lol! excuse me, the obama administration is diggin a hole!! that one word really got your panties in a wad..haha and i hope the obama ADMINISTRATION does us some good, but so far, the holes gettin deeper....


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

Let's just face it. Republican. Democrats. It doesn't matter. In the end, the American Citizen gets a kick in the gut. Both parties are the same monster.


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

infinity8x3 said:


> Wow there is this new thing out... Its called updating your original post. Its much better than spaming. You should try it out sometime.


haha!! i would if i knew there was a way to do that jackass, but obviously i didnt.. :hammer: but thanks for the heads up, did u read them or just wanted to try and say something smart?:roll:


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

haha!! stupidity is ignorance and ignorance is not caring to learn...
but thanks for the help!! i learned something!!


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

To get back to Marty's post. I heard that Justice Roberts knew he messed up some of the words and they redid the ceremony in the oval office. Not sure if that means anything but no matter who crabs about it Obama is still our president for the next 4 years.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

marshjo said:


> i was making the comment that everyone thought obama would move in and clear up everything like he was a one man solution. lol! excuse me, the obama administration is diggin a hole!! that one word really got your panties in a wad..haha and i hope the obama ADMINISTRATION does us some good, but so far, the holes gettin deeper....


Speaking of holes getting deeper. You keep diggin a hole trying to cover up another hole your ignorant hypocrisy dug. You're over your head here kid. You made the comment "ignorance is stupidity"...again you're wrong. However I think you may suffer a little from both. Ignorance is a lack of knowledge, education, or information. Stupididity is lacking intelligence or reason, or given to unintelligent decisions. You didn't KNOW the difference (making you ignorant), yet you made a statement about it without knowing what you were talking about(a stupid unintelligent decision). Stick to talking about dogs, and don't argue with, or try to insult the adults. :clap:


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

ptw said:


> Speaking of holes getting deeper. You keep diggin a hole trying to cover up another hole your ignorant hypocrisy dug. You're over your head here kid. You made the comment "ignorance is stupidity"...again you're wrong. However I think you may suffer a little from both. Ignorance is a lack of knowledge, education, or information. Stupididity is lacking intelligence or reason, or given to unintelligent decisions. You didn't KNOW the difference (making you ignorant), yet you made a statement about it without knowing what you were talking about(a stupid unintelligent decision). Stick to talking about dogs, and don't argue with, or try to insult the adults. :clap:


first how am i ignorant or being hypocritical? your yet to answer any of my questions, so i doubt you do now... and second, kid?? haha! so u think bc ur older than me you must be smarter?? lol! hmm.. listen up father time, i checkd out ur "about me", ur a music pastor adn your on here telling me im ignorant with lack of education?? hahahaha!! just to prove my ignorance and lack of knowledge and education, i graduate in december with a business and management degree music man... plus i have reason, which in my opinion you dont seeing how u STILL havnt once seemed to tell me how i am wrong in either of my arguments, you just take the p**** way out and try and make me sound dumb while all along knowing im right, so u must agree with me, but u must be on that hollier than thou trip since your a pastor and all... and what church do you go too?? way to represent! :clap:

i guess above all, i have my opinions and u seem to hate that i do, but for now thats ok in america.. and if you want to talk politics, you're guna have to go back to skool, get u some education, then go be a politician!! just bc you have opinions, doesnt make you a politician.. your not going to change my thoughts or make me feel dumb, so quit trying and go play a round of chess with tha other old f****, maybe you can impress them with your old time knowledge of back in the day...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

You should slow down and ask one question at a time, and post one post at a time. Patience is a virtue. If you keep standing there tugging on his shirt tails, he's going to treat you like a kid. Just slow down, ask one question, wait patiently. Your posts are all over the map with only two things standing out: childish defiance and lack of wisdom. Just trying to help you out here, man. Take it as constructive criticism.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Politics and dogs don't mesh well LOL ... Let's keep this thread on the right track or I am closing it down! There is no reason to attack someone for their political views. And if your going to argue politics be civil about it. The last thing we need is a bunch of extremists trying to force their political beliefs off on someone else. 

On a lighter note.... Had it been Obama or John Mccain .. It is going to be difficult for any president black white republican, democrat ECT.. to clean up the last 8 years of bushes sh*t!!! It's going to get worse before it get's any better .... JMO So fasten your seat belts it's gonna be a bumpy ride!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

NesOne said:


> Well then, I guess the next 4 years will be the same as the last 8 years... the Vice President running the show.


LMAO!!!:clap:


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

the presidents inaugeration oath isnt nearly as important as the fact that we pay fraud taxes to a private bank out of each pay check,federal taxes have no bases and were not ratified by enough states to pass the 16th amendment. in the last couple of years many irs agents have realized this and have quite paying federal taxes since. if you dont believe me google it, and then watch the movie zeitgeist(sp?) on youtube.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

and you do realize for every dollar the federal treasury passes out, the goverment is getting taxed by the privately led national bank led by the big names like rockefellars- so no matter what happens it leads to more national debt with no way to pay for it since out money is given to us from a private lender and then charges us for it, continual debt, and the actual people who run everything gettin richer everyday, ....canada anybody?


----------



## rawlins98 (Dec 30, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> You should slow down and ask one question at a time, and post one post at a time. Patience is a virtue. If you keep standing there tugging on his shirt tails, he's going to treat you like a kid. Just slow down, ask one question, wait patiently. Your posts are all over the map with only two things standing out: childish defiance and lack of wisdom. Just trying to help you out here, man. Take it as constructive criticism.


 Well said!And anyway no one is ever gonna agree on Politics.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I heard Obama doesn't even have a valid birth certificate LOL... I think I should be president! Dan lee 2012!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd vote for you, man.


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

much respect to all of you guys for at least bringing up the discussion. far as i'm concernened, that freedom is worth dying for...

what is not worth dying for and what has never been worth dying for is the disgusting and blatant witch hunt, propaganda driven search for non-existent weapons of mass destruction after Colin Powell proclaimed while shaking a glass vile with white powder in it that we had conclusive evidence an eminent threat to our national security in Iraq. amazing that it was at the same time that Iraq refused to offer the U.S. juice at the same discount as France and Russia when all this crap started and so conveniently after 9-11. 

I voted for Obama and I sincerely believe he will lead with more integrity than we have seen in a politician in a long time. Our boys at war deserve level headed decision making not war mongering greed.

the man hasn't been on the job long, why wouldn't we give him a chance? Economically, if the lower and middle classes have no jobs and no money, who will buy the products that produce corporate earnings and drive stocks? I love these "so-called" conservatives that couldn't wait to blow billions and trillions on an unsubstantiated war and not a penny on saving american jobs... how about a knuckle sandwich for ya?


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

Remember when Colin Powell used cartoons & a vile of laundry detergent to convince the UN that attacking Iraq was justified? - WHITE NOISE INSANITY


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

lol!! i aint talkin bout politics anymore on the internet!! please take my advise, no good can come from it!! everyone has their own views and no ones guna change em over a post they read on some thread!! lol! but a great argument starter!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I never intended to start an argument with this post and if it continues to get out of hand I will delete it 

It is a cross post from my site I thought I'd share


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

don't care who is president because no matter who it is they have way too manny problems to chew on the econemy is a big ol  hole right now if hte president really wants to fix our problems then well it will be like untangling a giant knotted ball of fine string. all everyone talks about now is how poorly the economy is doing and they regergitate the same crap yes i understand we are in a bad situation but at least stop bi**hing and do what you can for yourselves and make the most of it. i just feel real bad for the president weather i like him or not i just know the pressure is on high.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i was watching the news the other night and obama is sending 10,000 new troops to afganastan and has no plans for withdrawing from iraq in 2009 not a good sign for someone who got elected on a campaign heavy with promises of ending occupation of iraq im not saying i beleived it was gonna happen just saying it shows above all other factors hes a politician and not some super savior


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Obama's plan is to pull most of the troops out by august of 2010 .. That is what was said on the news. You can't just pull out troops like that you have to do it safely and carefully ... But his plan is to pull out most off our man and woman by 2010 of August.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

jeep lex said:


> i was watching the news the other night and obama is sending 10,000 new troops to afganastan and has no plans for withdrawing from iraq in 2009 not a good sign for someone who got elected on a campaign heavy with promises of ending occupation of iraq im not saying i beleived it was gonna happen just saying it shows above all other factors hes a politician and not some super savior


I thought he said he planned on withdrawing all of our troops from Iraq within 16 months of being elected. Hilary was going to do it in her first 60 days lol. Now there is a 18 month plan to withdraw roughly 100,000 soldiers from Iraq leaving 35,000-50,000 behind in a non combat role. He actually wasn't too far off in his campaign promise. The United States needs to ship out 90,000 to 100,000 troops, 100,000 contractors, 60,000 aircraft and vehicles, and 120,000 containers. Plus we need to make sure the Iraqis can not only govern themselves but they need to be able to secure all 18 provinces.

Also he is sending 17,000 more troops to Afghanistan not 10,000. He did say during the campaign they he wanted to send 2 additional brigades to Afghanistan where the Taliban is resurgent.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I Find it pretty damn amusing that when Bush was in the White house and sending troops to the middle east we heard nothing but anti-war bullshit and protesting. Now that it's the great Obama's idea to send troops to Afghanistan, we should "give him a chance" LMFAO. Why no protest now? Maybe I haven't heard about it yet. If it was all about what's right and wrong then why is it not wrong for Obama to do it? Nut huggers...


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> I Find it pretty damn amusing that when Bush was in the White house and sending troops to the middle east we heard nothing but anti-war bullshit and protesting. Now that it's the great Obama's idea to send troops to Afghanistan, we should "give him a chance" LMFAO. Why no protest now? Maybe I haven't heard about it yet. If it was all about what's right and wrong then why is it not wrong for Obama to do it? Nut huggers...


lol I am in no way a Obama supporter. I just thought I would state some facts without ripping on the guy. After all people think he is the second coming and will save us all. I just find it to easy to pick on them so I will shut up about it.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry, man. Didn't intend to direct that at anybody in particular. Just thinking out loud. I'm positive that you are not an Obama supporter. lol


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't think hardly anyone, Obama included, had a problem with going into Afghanistan. That's where the attack on us came from. It is the Iraqi war that has always been crap.

And marshjo, I did answer your questions. Just because you didn't like or agree with my answers doesn't mean they weren't answered. Congrats on your business degree. I hope that when you get in the field you are able to listen and learn from those with more experience. You'll go far that way.


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> I Find it pretty damn amusing that when Bush was in the White house and sending troops to the middle east we heard nothing but anti-war bullshit and protesting. Now that it's the great Obama's idea to send troops to Afghanistan, we should "give him a chance" LMFAO. Why no protest now? Maybe I haven't heard about it yet. If it was all about what's right and wrong then why is it not wrong for Obama to do it? Nut huggers...


The difference is national defense Buz. I'm no zealot of any politician, but the way the Bush/Cheney regime rushed us into a COMPLETELY bullshit war with a country that posed no threat to our national defense is sickening. It got sold to the people like if we didn't do it, Saddam Hussein would launch an attack on us with WMD's. "Eminent Threat". I never protested anything publicly, but maybe if more of us did, less men and women of our military would have died because of the greed of the old powerful and manipulative.

Regarding Afghanistan, I stand by the folks that say that no matter how many military troops we send there, it's not going to make them want to be a democratic people. They're not afraid of war or death. We should be helping build an other-than poppy economy so that the people want to be rid of the terrorists and radicals within their populations. The ones who harbored the culprits of 9-11 and breed more of the same. Their only cash crop is not acceptable to the global community. We should not appear as occupiers. We should appear as allies working toward the same goal of peace and less needless death. To show them that educating themselves can lead their families to better lives. I won't protest this troop deployment either, but it doesn't mean that I agree with it.

In my opinion, war should be reserved as a last resort to all other diplomatic efforts. How effective is our military now that we've burned up so much money and morale fighting this war? I'm all about honest and effective intelligence gathering and covert operations to weed out specific threats just as we did with the cold war. Not everything that happened involving our government during that time was pretty, but we never had to drop bombs on Moscow and send in young men and women to clean it up either.

I'm probably not making many friends with this post and I'll drop it from here on out but just thought I'd take a last chance to exercise MY freedom of speech.


----------

